# Crampons and boots question



## flacab23 (Apr 25, 2018)

I am planning a trip to the Cascade Mom brains in the end of June. I have hiked a few areas and I have Salomon quest D4 boots now. They are not compatible with crampons, but a friend said I can use Grivel G1 on them. Would it be better to just get some mountaineer boots and ideas on which ones. We will be climbing more mountains, so I know at one point I have to bite the bullet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

